
7 Reasons Why Your Cold Email Isn't Effective - uvestyli
https://medium.com/@masud_hossain/7-reasons-why-your-cold-emails-arent-effective-and-how-to-fix-it-1e728d8935ad#.dobvhwchk
======
timcederman
Having a typo here seems too perfect: "I hate it when there “you’re or your”
typos"

Especially given the smug follow up: "If you are making any typing mistake,
then it shows your lack of interest and attention towards the work."

------
olliej
Not one of these matches my reason:

Cold email for marketing is spam.

But then maybe this is because i'm not famous? Do famous people not get spam,
just real non-"liar" cold emails?

